# western pleasure question



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

First of all, you have to find the right horse for it to be pleasurable for the horse. But thats not really the idea. Playing in a field is pleasurable for a horse. The term pleasure is meant to be applied to the rider. 

If you dislike the western pleasure frame then I'm not sure you would enjoy showing western pleasure. But bear in mind a lot of the "rank and file" pleasure exhibitors really don't have the firmest grasp of modern western pleasure and are prone to exaggerate things like the low headset and slow speed, taking the lazy look a little too far. Make sure you're watching good videos and shows. Try the AQHA World Show videos on youtube if you haven't already.

It would take a long time to clarify exactly "what WP is," there is a lot to it for such a simple looking discipline, and the best riders make it look very easy (but then thats the whole point though isn't it...). Its mostly about the horse, and the judges do take head position and speed into consideration, but they also evaluate movement, transitions, expression, and conformation. Everything basically -- and it all has to be just right. I'd recommend you request a copy of the AQHA handbook if you want to learn everything there is to know, but unfortunately I don't think they offer free copies to non-AQHA members, so if you're not a member you would have to ask someone that is to get you a copy. Otherwise the USEF rules are very similar (only I find them even more strict) and if you're prepared to print a gazillion pages, you can download them totally free here.

Any questions? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

why exactly do they like to low head? I never understood that...it looks really bad...or at least most do (in my opinion)


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

It just sort-of happens when you collect a horse (properly) that their topline levels out. Their backs rise up and they collect their legs beneath them, which causes the while topline to relax and even out. Personally I think a nice level topline makes them look much calmer and more relaxed, as well as focused, but some people think it's not very natural looking or something. Like I said some people take it too far and the left-over stereotype from the '90's is that their noses are six inches from the ground. It's not supposed to be that low. The acceptable range is eartips to withers at the lowest and eyes to withers at the highest.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

sonny - Maybe you would enjoy reining???? why not look into it a little on youtube and you will see that the heads are often held higher, the pace is more what you would be used to and it is also a lot of fun. Go along to a few NRHA shows or take a look at this website for more information http://www.nrha.com/ :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> sonny - Maybe you would enjoy reining???? why not look into it a little on youtube and you will see that the heads are often held higher, the pace is more what you would be used to and it is also a lot of fun. Go along to a few NRHA shows or take a look at this website for more information http://www.nrha.com/ :wink:


I was thinking of reining, but I don't particually want to do something hard on Sonny's legs and from what I've heard reining is hard on the joints and ligaments. 

I want to do something western....my balance is 200% better in a western and my riding posture is alot better in a western.

What other western stuff can I do for shows?
I know there's western pleasure, barrel racing, reining....but anything else I'm missing?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

cowhorse, cutting, heading and healing (roping), Trail, horsemanship....... 

plenty of options for you  how old is your horse?? i dont really think that when done CORRECTLY reining is any worse on leg, joints etc then any other show event  JMO though and i am not a vet so i could be wrong.......


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> cowhorse, cutting, heading and healing (roping), Trail, horsemanship.......
> 
> plenty of options for you  how old is your horse?? i dont really think that when done CORRECTLY reining is any worse on leg, joints etc then any other show event  JMO though and i am not a vet so i could be wrong.......


well cowhorse is a no cause there's no cows...I know there are trail classes, but Sonny is spooky so I doubt he'd do that great....but he can back through a set of cones great

He's 9 at the moment, but will be 10 in 2 months.

What do you mean when done "correctly"?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i mean that the horse is trained to stop, spin etc and not just expected to know what to do  It takes a great deal of time to train a reining horse but at 9 yo Sonny would be fine - he is fully matured and could haddle the pressure on his bones, joints, muscles...... have a look at a few shows and see what takes your fancy, you know what they say - horses for courses


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Team penning. That's a real fun!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I think that even when done correctly Reining, cow work, and stuff where theres alot of abrupt starts and stops at high speeds is more strenuous on the joints then say pleasure or what have you. Same goes for jumping. 

Of course there are tons of ways to minimize this by having a properly trained, healthy horse and using protection.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are hoping to be competitive in Western pleasure then you will want to stay out of the breed shows as you arent interested in that way of going. BUT... if you are in it for fun and you can keep your horse collected, consistent, and on the bit, then you can probably do ok in local shows, which are tons of fun. it all depends on what you as a rider are looking for. lots of people show horses that aren't "western pleasure" trained in local shows that are actually really large in class participant numbers and do well... but you'll have to be consistent and on the bit.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

PLEASURE - the judge chooses the horse that looks to be the most PLEASURABLE to ride. it is mostly about the pleasure for the RIDER, not the horse.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Have you looked into Trail or Western Horsemanship classes? These are fun, because there are patterns, and it keeps the horse from getting too bored going around and around and around and around... You get the point. You could also try team penning, if there are any in your area - easy to learn and the horse is consistently entertained.

If you do just local shows (like fairs, or local horse club shows) instead of breed shows, you might enjoy it more because you don't have a whole bunch of the "perfect" fake-lope really slow horses there. When I judge pleasure, I don't care how fast someone is going, it depends on whether it's natural for the horse or not. However, some breed judges don't think that, so...

Reining is a blast too. People do say it's hard on a horse, but if you look at a horse in the wild, or a horse that is let loose, they tend to already have that ability (fast stop/turns, lead changes, ect). As long as you have proper leg protection, and you condition your horse properly, you have have healthy, sound horses well into their 20s and 30s!


----------

